# March Photo Contest Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are our beautiful leaping Goldens. Pick your favourite (if you can)!

*Attention windfair!* I couldn't see your picture in the submission thread, so I "edited" your post to get the picture's URL, and that's what I've inserted here. Personally, I still can't see it. Is it possible that your album is set to "private"? Could you either make that album public or reply to this poll and attach the image? Thank you.

*Laurie:









Maggies mom:









General V:









Megora:









Mssjnnfer:









mylissyk:









canine mommy:









2Retrievers222:









Krys!:









OutWest:









Hunter'sMom:









Joanne & Asia:









rik:









Dallas Gold:









Ljilly28:









SimTek:









dexter0125:









Catalina:









kfayard:









Nyahsmommy:









Ninde'Gold:









windfair:

















maggiesmommy:









Cathy's Gunner:









elly:









Ivyacres:









Lisa_and_Willow:








*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll have to think on this one for a while.....

As for windfair picture, I can see it in your poll but maybe other can't too......


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am unable to see a picture for Windfair but I had the same problem with a picture from the last photo contest so it just might be me....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Windfair shows up for me. Man this is hard so many great leaping pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Baybeams!!!!!!!!!!
does this work for you? It is windfair's photo.









Do you see this one??????


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Nope..still can't see it...


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see that one! Odd, because when I did the poll this morning, I even put the URL into the address bar on a new browser tab and hit enter, and all I got was a blank page. I'll insert that link into the poll and see if it shows up for everyone. Thank you, Copper's Mom.

P.S.: Maybe we should make it standard that contest entries must be attached, rather than linked from an album? Album links seem to be wonky for some of us...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I can see all the pictures for Windfair

This is going to be difficult to pick a favorite....I think I will sleep on it.

Thanks all for submitting such great photo's:yes:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

tobysmommy said:


> P.S.: Maybe we should make it standard that contest entries must be attached, rather than linked from an album? Album links seem to be wonky for some of us...


That is fine with me.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A few people have asked why Copley is jumping so high. He is chasing a big fat wild turkey. He gets so excited when he sees them, that he does a series of crazy leaps like a deer.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pictures everyone! I forgot to check this sub forum earlier and bummed, I would have had a great picture for this contest.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I see there is no doubt who won this contest. There were many great pictures here but Congratulations to *Ljilly28* . 

Start thinking of April's theme and you can PM it to _TobysMommy_..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

On my screen it shows *Ljilly28* has the most votes (19).


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> On my screen it shows *Ljilly28* has the most votes (19).


You are correct. Thanks


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations, *Ljilly28*! Well done! I've sent you a PM.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats Ljilly28. Great photo


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is practically a once in a lifetime photo, big congrats to you. Didn't vote for you though, lol? :curtain:::wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! Copley moves so fast, it is hard to capture one of his enormous leaps into mid air. Yesterday, he did one over about ten feet of stream with a crazy gleam in his eye and a wild grin. He is a dog who wants to fly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, it was a fantastic photo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> A few people have asked why Copley is jumping so high. He is chasing a big fat wild turkey. He gets so excited when he sees them, that he does a series of crazy leaps like a deer.


This absolutely cracked me up - as well as the look on his face<:


----------

